# Poll - Who is the world's most eccentric dictator?



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

*The Contenders*


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 27, 2006)

LOL I say none of them. How can anyone fear these guys???


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Kim's madman ploy is all an act for the most part. He does it because it works. When he acts up, money rolls in.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 28, 2006)

Kim Jong Il, hands down. I mean come on, a new star appeared in the sky the day he was born!


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 28, 2006)

Where can I get some some cool duds like those Gaddafi is wearing?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2006)

Can I vote for Bush Jong Il ?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 28, 2006)

<a href="http://hotair.com/archives/2006/07/06/north-korean-fireworks/">Video Documentary: Michelle Malkin on North Korea</a>


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> I think Kim's madman ploy is all an act for the most part. He does it because it works. When he acts up, money rolls in.


I'm not sure about that. Certainly there is predictability to the rhetoric of the regime as a whole but I've talked to some Intel guys before that have reports of extremely bizarre behavior on his part.


----------

